# Удаление OpenRC после перехода на Systemd

## D101101

система изначально ставилась по  хэндбуку с OpenRC

сейчас захотелось поставить гном с systemd

systemd установилась и работает без проблем, но после удаления sys-apps/openrc и sys-apps/sysvinit при попытки обновления

```
emerge --ask --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse @world && emerge --ask --depclean && revdep-rebuild
```

emerge заявляет что без openrc никак

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  .. ... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-apps/util-linux-2.24.1-r2  PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="-python3_3*" 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/kmod-16  USE="-openrc*" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r4  USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4  USE="ncurses netifrc pam unicode -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs -tools" 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26 

[blocks B      ] <sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r7 ("<sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r7" is blocking sys-apps/util-linux-2.24.1-r2)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/sysvinit ("sys-apps/sysvinit" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-sysv-utils-212)

[blocks B      ] >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.23 (">=sys-apps/util-linux-2.23" is blocking sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r4)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-apps/systemd-sysv-utils-212::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    sys-apps/systemd-sysv-utils required by @selected

  (sys-apps/util-linux-2.24.1-r2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.42.7::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/util-linux required by (app-text/rarian-0.8.1-r2::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/util-linux required by (app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.19.1::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.22 required by (sys-apps/systemd-208-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.16 required by (x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.20 required by (sys-apps/systemd-208-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.19 required by (dev-libs/rasqal-0.9.29::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/util-linux required by (app-text/xmlto-0.0.25::gentoo, installed)

    sys-apps/util-linux required by @system

    >=sys-apps/util-linux-2.24.1-r2 required by (sys-apps/systemd-sysv-utils-212::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/sysvinit-2.88-r4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6 required by (sys-apps/openrc-0.12.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

я что-то не так делаю или без openrc никак?..

----------

## Pinkbyte

Добавить sys-apps/openrc в package.provided и поставить sys-apps/gentoo-functions

А затем - написать багрепорт на bugs.gentoo.org о сложившейся ситуации

----------

## TigerJr

 *Pinkbyte wrote:*   

> Добавить sys-apps/openrc в package.provided и поставить sys-apps/gentoo-functions
> 
> А затем - написать багрепорт на bugs.gentoo.org о сложившейся ситуации

 

если бы он знал английский, то задал бы вопрос в английскую ветку. А багрепорт на русском я думаю что ни кто читать не будет  :Smile: 

----------

